# Fitted Carpets Required for Large Motorhome



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody recommend a company (Yorkshire based if possible) who can measure and fit carpets for a large M/H.
Soundman


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

have you still got the originals?

If so you coud go to the factory near to use who deal in Rylux carpets and they will cut and bind the carpet of your choice

The alternative and our favourite is use a good quality barrier carpet and cut to fit yourself, hard wearing, waterproof backing, needs no edging

Lies flat and can be pressure hosed at the end of each trip

come in a variety of colours 

aldra


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Contact Darren at bespoke rugs in Lough loads of excellent feedback on here from very satisfied customers. He does an excellent quality job and his attention to detail is second to none. We have used him twice.

www.bespokerugs.com


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After 5 new vans, the first to be removed is the fixed table, the second is the fitted carpets which are rolled up and put in the garage. We much prefer scatter rugs, which at the end of each trip, can be thrown into the washing machine .

tony


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

like gemmy the originals are rolled up & put in the garage, i bought carpet tiles fitted them myself + half dozen spares after 2 years they have had a muddy setter sprawled on them & various items dropped on them been hosed down good as new only used one of the spares to date good for a few more years yet


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could give this company a try, http://www.kustomsport.co.uk/.
Gary the boss always used to attend the big motorhome shows selling bits and bobs, nice bloke.

Nigel


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

It's time to come clean and say this question was on behalf of a pal.
The suggestions of removing the carpets is a non starter because of two big dogs who would end up skidding around on a hard surface.
Excellent response and advice as usual.
It may even tempt him to join MHF!
All suggestions passed on
Thanks
Soundman


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

if you can cut templates with cardboard or similar, any carpet company will cut whatever pattern/design you want and bind the edges for you, thats what we did as our carpets from autotrail are cream colour and was consatntly getting marks/stains no matter how careful.


----------

